# Wing Archery Gull



## jvhunter (Jan 8, 2005)

Does anyone own one of these bows? If so could you tell me if the poundage is measured at 28 inches. Also will these bows shoot well at 30.5 inches and does the draw weight stack very much.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

jv - 

I set up a couple of those bows. It's rated at 28" and should be able to handle your draw. Hard to say because with wood bows each can be a little different.

The bow has one serious flaw though, with the right arrow it will probably out shoot most of todays' customs. At your draw, providing the limbs aren't over stressed, it should be wicked fast.

The best way to find of if the limbs are over stressed, is to try to tune it. If they are, it won't ...

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Viper1 said:


> jv -
> 
> I set up a couple of those bows. It's rated at 28" and should be able to handle your draw. Hard to say because with wood bows each can be a little different.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Viper, I shot Colt Firearms bows built by Wing in the 60s & 70s, and still have a few, I am not familar with the Wing "Gull". What is the length/type of this bow? Target or hunting ? Thanks. Bill


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bill - 

It was sold as a sorta entry level "crusier" (could be used for either depending on the weight). A pretty plain Jane recurve by appearances, and a nice 64" length. Also felt quite stable in the hand. The ones I've played with were in the mid #40s range and were throwing arrows at over 185 fps. Most of the guys I know who have them, got them from eBay for WELL UNDER $100. Not sure what Wing did with that one, but it really threw out an arrow.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Viper1 said:


> Bill -
> 
> It was sold as a sorta entry level "crusier" (could be used for either depending on the weight). A pretty plain Jane recurve by appearances, and a nice 64" length. Also felt quite stable in the hand. The ones I've played with were in the mid #40s range and were throwing arrows at over 185 fps. Most of the guys I know who have them, got them from eBay for WELL UNDER $100. Not sure what Wing did with that one, but it really threw out an arrow.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Thanks Viper, I didn't know that stuff before. Sounds like a neat bow. Bill


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Weren't Wing recurves associated with Bob Lee at some time or another in years past?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

alan -

Bob Lee *WAS* Wing Archery, until he sold the company. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Viper1 said:


> alan -
> 
> Bob Lee *WAS* Wing Archery, until he sold the company.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Ahh ok...I knew there was some correlation or other


----------



## MikeByrge (Jan 4, 2005)

I'll add a little to what Viper has already said. There are two models of the Wing Gull. One of them (I think older) has more recurve on the limbs and a slightly larger, deeper handle. Everyone I've ever seen had pale aqua-green fiberglass and most I've seen were below 40#. The other model is more of a semi-recurve with an low-grip handle, brown glass and darker riser wood...this model also has brown-white tip overlays. I've seen these in heavier weights and this model is more common than the first one I mentioned.

The later model Gull is one of the real "sleeper" bows out there IMO. Like Viper said they are fast, good shooting bows and still cheap on the big auction sites.


----------



## MikeByrge (Jan 4, 2005)

I Should have checked ebay first....The following #'s show the two different models.

Older "recurve" model Ebay Auction 300222169596 

Newer "semi-recurve" model Ebay Auction 180240389001


----------



## clear shot (Dec 9, 2008)

*Wing Gull bows*

I have 2 left hand Wing Gull bows. 64" One is 25lbs, I think the other one is 40lbs. It is being repaired at the moment. The string groves were in need. The production no. on the 25lb is G-1827.There is also a decal that gives the Wing factory address. 314 so. 7th, Houston 36 Texas. According to a factory individual I spoke to these could be mid 50's vintage. Anyone know anything about them?

Clear Shot


----------



## remdoc10 (Jun 24, 2010)

*new to the game*

I just began hunting this last year and found myself to be a bit of a natural instinctive shooter on my buddy's old wing recurve. Now I'm looking to buy one that is a wing gull 64" and 50# for under $100. Is this a good buy considering that the bow is probably 40 years old and I don't know if the limbs are over stressed?
Rob


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

My favorite shooting bow this year is a 1965 Black Widow. It shoots as good now as it did new. I have lots of old bows, and shoot them all. Check for stress marks in the glass, or any breaks across the limb glass. Orherwise if it has good tips, it should be fine. Bill G.

I also have 3 Wing bows and a couple 1960s-70s Colt firearms bows built by Wing, all are good shooters.


----------



## jeffmtnman (Feb 12, 2011)

Hawksnest88 said:


> My favorite shooting bow this year is a 1965 Black Widow. It shoots as good now as it did new. I have lots of old bows, and shoot them all. Check for stress marks in the glass, or any breaks across the limb glass. Orherwise if it has good tips, it should be fine. Bill G.
> 
> I also have 3 Wing bows and a couple 1960s-70s Colt firearms bows built by Wing, all are good shooters.


Hi all,
New to the site. Except for a short stint with a compound I've been a traditional shooter my whole life. 
My Dad passed recently and I'll be taking possession of his old Wing recurve which hasn't been shot in probably 20 or 30 years.
I would like to take it to the deer woods one more time in his honor.
I know better than to just string it up and yank it back. the limbs should be slowly and gently bent until full draw can be achived.
My question for Bill is if there are any stress marks in the glass, how will they appear. I've seen compression cracks on wood bows that I built "not quite right" so I'm somewhat familiar with what that kind of damage looks like.
Of course I'll also be looking for delamination ect.

Jeff


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Stress marks can occur in the glass and run longwise. Can be 3 to 6" long, some deep enough to hook your thumbnail on. For the most part they make a bow sell for less, but the bow can still be shot. I have a couple bows with stress marks in the glass that I've been shooting for a few years without problems. If they are really bad and deep, then it's a wall hanger. Bill


----------



## PALongbow (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a Wing Gull 45# @ 28". Nothing fancy but its a fun bow to shoot. 

Ron


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Jeff -

If you have to shoot the bow, mark each end of the stress crack with a felt tip pen or just cover it with thin masking tape. If you see the crack traveling (going past the marks or the tape), hang it up. 

There's a technique for stopping cracks by drilling a VERY small hole at each end and then filling the holes with Locktite 420. The stop-hole technique is an old standard, but I've never personally had to try it. If I'm that worried about a crack, the bow becomes a wall hanger.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Mark G (Jul 2, 2011)

Is there any way to tell an approxiamte year on these bows? I recently bought my first bow and it was one of the Gulls with the brown glass and darker riser wood. 64" 35# bow with a serial number of G7-3204.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I just picked up a Wing Gull brown glass with the tip overlays. 64" 60# @ 28". It is covered with camo paint. I need a string to see how the limbs bend, and if it is good I am going to get it restored. Good feeling grip.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

This thread got me to thinking that somewhere around here there was a Wing bow. I looked through the misc. brand rack and found a Wing Frontiersman with an AMF logo on it.
That got me to wondering about the history of Wing and if AMF messed that brand up like they seemed to do with the other sporting goods brands that they purchased. It's good to know that the Gulls were pretty decent bows. I'll keep that in mind when I get into the old bow buying mode again.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Anybody know how to date a Wing Gull from the serial number? Mine is G7-1314


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I had a Wing Gull for a while. It was a 33# @28" 64" AMO bow that shot very nice and smooth at my 28" draw length. I think it would still be pretty smooth out to 29 or 30. Nice bow, enjoy it.


----------

